# new pictures



## CaliandBear

I wanted to say that cali has turned 3 yrs old on feb 16th  I never did make a happy b-day thread, so im just saying. Also got new pictures of the dogs

telling me to throw the snow lol


















was able to get good shots of her jumps after the snow



























a few of bear


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh wow! What a gorgeous pup! I love that color! That is a nice collar!


----------



## CaliandBear

thank you. I adore the collar, it says it all  going to try to win one for my female


----------



## Georgiapeach

Great photos - love the one with the little munchkin in the background!


----------



## CaliandBear

LOL someone referred her as a Mexican pit bull, thought that was hilarious


----------



## doggiedad

nice pics.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Gorgeous dog and beautiful photos!


----------



## Rvent

your pups are so cute.... I also really like that collar, where did you get it?


----------



## CaliandBear

Rvent said:


> your pups are so cute.... I also really like that collar, where did you get it?


I won it off bully mart auction  they have a website i believe you can now order it off her site


----------



## Rvent

CaliandBear said:


> I won it off bully mart auction  they have a website i believe you can now order it off her site


Thanks, I have never had good like on there, I will have to check out whether or not I can just buy it.


----------



## CaliandBear

Rvent said:


> Thanks, I have never had good like on there, I will have to check out whether or not I can just buy it.


i won 3 collars, i want to win one for my female, she needs a BSl one as well


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh nice! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## CaliandBear

ya, i love the quality, not cheap feeling and i had them for 5 months, and look like new


----------



## NutroGeoff

CaliandBear said:


> ya, i love the quality, not cheap feeling and i had them for 5 months, and look like new


Oh wow! Baxter has a camo collar. It's a nylon one but it's not reflective which works best for hunting.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

They are beautiful! I want to smooch their noses


----------



## GRoberts99

Beautiful


----------



## CaliandBear

thank you


----------



## GRoberts99

Cali is gorgeous! You've captured great snaps of him playing with snow.


----------



## CaliandBear

GRoberts99 said:


> Cali is gorgeous! You've captured great snaps of him playing with snow.


LOL Cali is a female, she gets mistaken for a male not sure why lol


----------



## CrazyHound

beautiful pictures from a very beautiful and happy dog.. I love the fur markings!


----------



## jesshymanf

He deserve a treat. What did you get him?


----------



## NutroGeoff

Callie really is gorgeous.


----------



## CaliandBear

thanks guys  

jesshymanf her BSL collar is coming in the mail soon, that last auction was crazy and sooo many orders so still waiting on the shipping notification which should be today,


----------



## CaliandBear

thanks guys  

jesshymanf her BSL collar is coming in the mail soon, that last auction was crazy and sooo many orders so still waiting on the shipping notification which should be today,


----------



## NutroGeoff

I'm still going to have to keep an eye out for the next auction. This things are really cool.


----------



## CaliandBear

there's an auction happening now, i don't see anything i like so far, but she will be adding more once she gets back from the post office


----------



## NutroGeoff

Dang I missed it again! I really gotta pay more attention!


----------



## CaliandBear

you didn't miss anything, its ending june 1st if you are added to the bully mart auction page you should be seeing collars an items being posted an bidded on.


----------



## jorjaedunsh

I love how the photos showcase his personality.


----------



## NutroGeoff

I finally found it and checked some of them out. I didn't see anything that looked like Baxter just had to have it this time. I am looking forward to next time though.


----------



## CaliandBear

it has ended anyway LOL, i hope you will find something for your pup,  sometimes she dose small auctions, she will post 1-3 items so keep checking the page an her statuses


----------



## NutroGeoff

Yeah I was checking it yesterday. There were a couple of nice looking ones that I was liking, but nothing that would have really worked well with Baxter's black fur. Haha.


----------



## Alpha1

oh wow, this is just beautiful.Am in love :thumb:


----------



## CaliandBear

thanks, i have to soon post an update thread on them  been way too long


----------



## DavidHernandez

cali is Gorgeous and all images are beautiful.


----------



## CaliandBear

thank you


----------



## DavidHernandez

Nice pic's @CaliandBear.


----------



## rudebwoy03

She looks great


----------



## russell1277

Wow.....how nice your dog picture.....


----------



## petguides.co

wao its look amazing and cute


----------

